# Bye-bye Camry



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Last Thursday night or Friday morning somebody made off with our car. The Camry was parked in front of my house while I had the trailer and the Tundra hooked together awaiting our trip to the Southeastern Fall Rally. Imagine my surprise on Friday morning as I loaded some last minute supplies to notice my Camry wasn't where I left it the night before. Not only that, it wasn't anywhere I could see. I went inside and asked my wife, the lovely Mrs. Reverie, if she had loaned the car to someone. She said "no" so I asked her to confirm what I wasn't seeing. Needless to say, she was very unhappy. The kids were a little surprised to see Daddy out front talking with a policeman.

Here is what I would like to say to the jerk or jerks that ripped us off. I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be an Outbacker. This site is therapy for me so I'll just let it fly.

Our Camry is (possibly "was") 13 years old. Since the cops think it is being chopped for it's parts I suspect the some people are going to be enormously disappointed. Practically everything was worn out. From the engine to the air conditioner everything was suspect. Even the sheet metal was supporting a network of Bondo that added about a hundred pounds to the frame. The toxic waste dump that was my sun-roasted dashboard gave off fumes that could trigger asthmatic spasm. Enjoy breathing it in. What's that odd smell? Why that would be the engine coolant slowly being sucked through the combustion chamber with every stroke of the pistons courtesy of a slowly dissolving head gasket. The radio had a mind of it's own. Please take the time to listen to the tape in the tape deck. It was a sermon from Doctor James Dobson about childhood trauma and how it effects your adult behaviour. I'm sure you will enjoy the Christian Contemporary CDs. Notice the engine stumbling whenever you press the accellerator? I know how to fix that but there's no way I'm telling you.

I could go on and on about the car's negatives but let me tell you about it's positives. We have driven that car for 13 years. It carried both of our children home from the hospital. It took my family on vacations to family and places they will carry in their memories. You can't steal those memories. We drove that car back and forth in Atlanta traffic to work, dropping our kids off at school. It carried me on numerous camping trips. It sipped gas compared to my Tundra so the truck stayed in the garage and the Camry, the good old reliable Camry took me wherever I wanted, whenever I wanted, everytime I wanted to go. It never let me down.

The black thoughts I had at first are now mellowed. I wish you no ill will other than wanting our car back. I hope you find a better way to lead your life. Something more constructive. I'll move on and there will be other cars in my life. After the initial shock I think my kids are past feeling violated though my wife might have to adjust a little longer. I am glad I didn't hear a sound because as I earlier posted, I am one of "those" people that keep several guns in the house. They are under lock and key but are pretty available as is the necessary ammo. If I had heard you I would have been obliged to do something about it, whatever that means. I'm glad I don't have that to deal with. My soul would always question if I did the right thing. I can sleep at night. I hope for you that someday you will be able to sleep at night as well.

Reverie


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Yikes Rev!








I don't blame you buddy for one minute for being angry. There are lots of ways to look at it, but by and large your mature view of the situation is the best. Do what you can to make sure your at peace. 
FWIW,I, personally enjoyed reading your rant. I found it a great read and speaks volumes about you that you can keep your humor in a time of crisis and anger.
That car was a part of your family's life. Always will be.
Sorry about the loss, but impressed at your responsible/Christian attitude toward it. 
James Dobson would be proud,








Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Reverie,

I'm sorry for your loss. And I appreciate your take on the entire affair.

Good luck in finding another vehicle and I hope you have as any finr memories about it as you did the Camry.

Mark


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

And Rev. still made it to the rally early and helped Lamar save sites for the rest of us AND they both helped everyone get the TT into their sites, (some with a shoehorn







).







A Major thanks to both of you.









Rev. 
Keep up the healing. It'll be tough for a while, but it will pass, (mostly







). You are already well on the way there.

Dreamtimers


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Rev,

Sorry for your lost. To me something like that just burns me up. We work our butts off for everything we have and some thug comes along and takes it away. Just like down in New Oleans. People stealing everything they could just because they could. Don't let me get started. I have always noticed is that something good always comes out of something bad.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Reverie,

Or, you could string them up by their toes, and beat the crap out of them with a 4x4!

That is a wonderfully forgiving attitude you have there, Rev. My hat is off to you.
However, having been the victim of similar crimes (more than once), I have nothing but acrimony for scum bags like this!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Reverie,
> 
> Or, you could string them up by their toes, and beat the crap out of them with a 4x4!
> 
> ...


and I always thought that if you were from the People's Republic of Oregon you were all granola-crunchy and ethereal. Keep up that attitude and we'll make you an honorary Georgian...

Reverie


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your car having been stolen. The feeling of someone being on your property and stealing your stuff is very unsettliing and cars are always worth way more to you than the insurance company will give you.

I appreciate your "rant". We're commanded to forgive, but it's alright to be angry about it.

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Dreamtimers said:


> And Rev. still made it to the rally early and helped Lamar save sites for the rest of us AND they both helped everyone get the TT into their sites, (some with a shoehorn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your car, and hats of again on the way you handled it.









I hate theft regardless on what it is...it isn't the dollar valve that bothers me so much as the feeling of being violated.

Good Luck in finding a new car.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear that someone stole your car.
Its a real shame that people do the things they do
Sounds like you're taking it better than I would have.

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Reverie said:


> and I always thought that if you were from the People's Republic of Oregon you were all granola-crunchy and ethereal. Keep up that attitude and we'll make you an honorary Georgian...
> 
> Reverie
> 
> ...












*Georgia.... Georgia....*

Rev,

Just goes to show you never know what us independent thinking Oregonians are going to do next!









One thing for sure though, we are bound to keep the rest of the country on its toes!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

rev:

sorry to hear about your car, hopefully with a little







work the police will catch the scum and also recover your camry.

also i too enjoyed reading your rant.

darrel


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

To quote that great purveyor of platitudes (Reverie):









I laughed!

I cried!

It moved me!

I guess it was time for the car to go. Crummy way for it to go, but you have the right perspective on it. Hey, maybe they will listen to the CDs. Doubt you'll get your car back but the perps could be changed. Ya never know.

And, I try to look at stuff like this, like this - maybe, in an old car that was in not such great condition, it was not meant for the family to be riding in it anymore. It's all His anyway and He's in control of it.

Scott


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Reverie, Sorry to hear about your car! I've heard the Camry is popular for thieves, it's a great car. Nobody seems to be interested in my Mercury Sable with 99,500 miles on it.....


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

Oh that stinks!!!







I'm sorry to hear that happened to you. At least it was just a material possession that can be replaced!! They will get caught someday one way or the other I'm sure.


----------

